# Steroids and where to get the supply



## bezerkz (Aug 31, 2015)

Looking for some where to purchase dbol just need someone to direct me on where to buy due to i am originally from EU but now moved to usa and i need to find a good supplier! thanks in advance any help is appreciated!.


----------



## Milo (Aug 31, 2015)

I usually go to GNC and ask to see their secret inventory in the back.


----------



## bronco (Aug 31, 2015)

Good luck with that


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 31, 2015)

Lmao wut? No luck here bud


----------



## bezerkz (Aug 31, 2015)

just need some help, yeah in the states it seems alot harder to come by! just need to find a gym rat gym! and ask about. but there is no good site or distributor here?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 31, 2015)

Bejerk. This is your 3rd post looking for sources. Let it be your last


----------



## bezerkz (Aug 31, 2015)

okay bud sorry was just eager to get a reply.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 31, 2015)

you get to eager you will miss out on things, like pussy comes to mind....


----------



## bezerkz (Aug 31, 2015)

i am a married man with kids and lol that's kind of past the point with me bud.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 31, 2015)

The only reason to take steroids is to get jacked so gurls will think ur hot and want to **** u. If thats not your plan then dont worry about it


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 31, 2015)

I only do it so I can use it as an excuse to eat more poptarts


----------



## Magical (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 31, 2015)

If you're looking for a good source PM DieYoungStrong and use the password "tillacle labs"

He will PM you back with a list


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 31, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> If you're looking for a good source PM DieYoungStrong and use the password "tillacle labs"
> 
> He will PM you back with a list



Normally I'd agree with you, but Ziegler is the new Huckleberry on the block. Shoot that icy cat a PM.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you magical.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 31, 2015)

The Z in Ziegler is for Uncle Z?

Uncle Ziegler?


----------



## mickems (Aug 31, 2015)

bezerkz said:


> just need some help, yeah in the states it seems alot harder to come by! just need to find a gym rat gym! and ask about. but there is no good site or distributor here?



find the gym rat with the tight pink shorts and tell him you're looking for some "oily stuff" to stick in your ass.


----------



## Magical (Sep 24, 2015)

topmedex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I can help with roids. write me to PM



Selling illegal substances on this board is not allowed, seems you would have noticed that from thread you just posted on.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 24, 2015)

this is not a source board. read the rules


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 25, 2015)

Didn't Zieg get the new mod status because he can get anyone anything?  Def shoot that guy a PM or 2.  He gets a lot of messages, and can't respond to them all, but just keep trying and you will eventually get through.


----------



## Jada (Nov 4, 2015)

I usually go to my local  taco stand


----------



## KushCausedComa (Nov 23, 2015)

I mean i usually follow the biggest guy at planet fitness into the bathroom.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Nov 23, 2015)

Magical said:


>



Ahh!  And there it is!!


----------

